# Amsterdam Nederland



## Dutch-Ub

Any drivers here from the Netherlands? Amsterdam or Rotterdam?

Zijn er chauffeurs uit Nederland actief hier? Laat even horen.


----------



## Hubrecht

Ik ben actief 
Wil jij ook wat ervaringen uitwisselen ?
Gr Hubrecht


----------



## Loccu

Hubrecht said:


> Ik ben actief
> Wil jij ook wat ervaringen uitwisselen ?
> Gr Hubrecht


Welke stad ben jij actief? Hoe is je ervaring tot nu toe?


----------



## uberpeople.net

We hebben twee actieve mensen uit Nederland en hoeft alleen nog een!


----------



## Salim Karouan

Hallo, zijn er chauffers in Amsterdam die ervaringen willen inwisselen?
Stuur me een bericht zodat ik wat contact gegevens kan achterlaten


----------



## Parttimer7

I have relocated from Australia and as a part time driver in Melbourne, looked into driving in the R dam area, The problem for Uber Drivers here is that, apart from your car, you need to invest Eu3000 plus just to get going (In Australia it is less than $250) Read somewhere that it's more profitable to drive independently in NL rather than for Uber.


----------



## AmsterdamDriver

Hallo iedereen, 

Ben zelf ook actief vanuit Amsterdam. Zojuist mijn chauffeurskaart gehaald en van plan om uberx te rijden, iemand wat ervaringen in Amsterdam met het platform? Ik ben van plan om full time te gaan rijden, heb een Honda Civic hybride 2008. Valt er nog €1000,- per week omzet te draaien na Uber's deel?
Hoop wat te horen van iemand,

B


----------



## uberpeople.net

Should we create the forum for Amsterdam and Rotterdam together?


----------



## AmsterdamDriver

uberpeople.net said:


> Should we create the forum for Amsterdam and Rotterdam together?


That would be better to find locals on this forum. Let's do it.


----------



## Beemer

Ik ben een Nederlandse chauffeur voor Uber in Phoenix Arizona, telt dat ook mee? Ik rij voor Black en Suv, heb ook in Nederland in deze business gezeten dus niet helemaal nieuw.


----------



## Mike44a

Actief in Amsterdam. Er kan nog veel verbeterd worden...


----------



## SonyaRomina

Hi. 

I moved to NL 2 years ago and was thinking of driving for Uber. I've done some research but its confusing; Uber leases cars, but before that I have to have a drivers licence (done), taxi licence and taxi driving permit? Having these back at home in Finland (inside EU) costs me about 350€. Am I correct its here more to 2500€? Does anyone have a clue if I can use the permits I have in Finland since it is an EU country. I could go to Uber office in Rotterdam but to ask about what exactly; I need these permits and I have to get them somewhere. They might only be able to answer if the Finnish permits are legit here. How did everyone else start? Would be great to hear.


----------



## Taksomotor

All the new members suddenly speak Amsterdamian 

That is a little suspicious


----------



## SonyaRomina

I dont  Thats why its a mess to try to find how its actually done here in NL


----------

